# March Madness 2wwer's



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi girls

New thread for you all. A continuation from the 'Fab Feb 2wwer's'.., which I set up and was a great success, I trust this thread will be as successful

I'm on day 11 of 2ww and test Friday but unfortunately have AF pains today so the end of the rollercoaster for me I think

Good luck to all you new 2wwer's


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Just copying the list across!

GOOD LUCK!

Love Sue
xxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04
Kitty IVF 05.03.04
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04
Winnie the Poo IVF 14.03.04


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi all

Well I am feeling really bloody low today! Convinced that af is on her way. You just know don't you! Slight cramping but no spotting or anything as yet! It's gonna be a toilet day for me I think - knicker checking on the hour every hour and I have the added stress of FAT CLASS tonight. Hope I've lost more than half a pound this week!

FED UP AND COULD SCREAM! Wish it was Friday! Was tempted to go to Tesco last night and buy a test just so's I knew it hadn't worked again rather than still be playing this waiting game!

Hope all you other ladies are coping and hang on in there.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Daily doses of positive vibes coming your way Karen, Kitty, Holly (too early to test - naughty girl ), Swanny, Carol (how many have you done today! ), and Winnie
               spot^


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all
particularly a big hello to my fellow fri testers.

Well I caved in to temptation and did a first response pg test this morning, which of course showed a BFN. I knew it would, like you others I've already started thinking about what we will do next. My mind is in turmoil and I've got a splitting headache!!! I've sent dh off to work this am looking very dejected and sad, but he is still trying to hold on to the hope that I just tested too early. But I just know its over.

I really hope there is better news for you, kitty, karen and holly and everyone else who is testing soon.
I will still go for my blood test on fri but I will be buying a big bottle of wine to drink on fri night!!!!

Hugs to you all
    

Love Kate


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Kate

Don't give up yet mate! I know how you feel though cos I am feeling dead negative myself tho I have resisted the temptation to test. Feeling a bit crampy just now and just got that feeling that it's all over for me!
Really fed up and down and wish I could just go home but I'm afraid no-one in work really understands (well, from the ones that know about my tx) and I don't think my boss would understand how I was feeling and allow me to go home!

I thought I was coping really well throughout this 2ww but it's not until the last few days that it's really got to me!

Hope you other ladies are doing better than me!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Afternoon girls

What a gruesome trio we are. I too did a first response test this .morning at it too was negative so I can sympathise with you Kate. Well done Karen for resisting temptation and fingers crossed

AF pains have gone today but still know the result won't change on Friday. Just wish AF would turn up now. As for fat club, well what can I say. With all the drugs and the appetite from hell I've managed to put on a stone in 1 month. 3 1/2 this week. Crumbs!!!! So back on plan tomorrow. We could do with setting up a weight loss thread too ha ha.

welcome to all the newbies and best wishes to you all

Back later

Kitty xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hiya

Please can I join you all here 

We're doing our first IUI and had the baster job at 2pm today  all went well and am feeling quite calm so far. I thought it would be 14 days wait but the clinic said 16, so thats Fri 19th for me.

sending lots of    to you all

Kimj


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi

Welcome to Kimj-hope your 2ww flies by and results in a BFP 

Kitty and Karen-omg I'm so fed up with this now!!! I know its over I just want the confimation so I can be upset and then hopefully start to move forward. Kitty I'm so sorry to hear that your hpt was BFN as well and I can also sympathise with the fat club!! I darent even look at the scales, as I've really been comfort eating this time round, so from next week I better try and get back to normal diet!! Mind you we're going away for 4 days next wk, so pehaps I better start the healthy eating the wk after!!!!

I wish we all had better news, god knows we deserve it.
Love Kate


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

No giving up yet! Come on stay positive 

Sending you all loads of babydust and positive thoughts.

Laine x


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Morning everyone

Just popped back to wish all those testing over the next couple of days lots & lots of luck.

Sending you all big     wishes.

Good luck

Dellxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

hi there can i join ur group i am due to test on march the 9th ,trying to stay cool about everything but it is so hard,anyone need the loo alot lol and when u get there u cant go lol luv harmony xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Harmony

Need the loo a lot but defo need to go when I get there. Main purpose for going tho is to have another check at the gusset!! ha ha ha

Going mad here today and dunno what to think. Keep getting twinges in the boobs and tho cramps have more or less gone still getting tummy twinges too.

Had a slight brownish discharge earlier but no sign of full blown AF as yet!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

GOOD LUCK! Hope the Friday trio are doing OK, it's the hardest bit the last few days of waiting!

Harmony and Kim - welcome to the thread and good luck!

Love Sue
xxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04
Kitty IVF 05.03.04
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04
Harmony DI 09.03.04
Winnie the Pooh IVF 14.03.04
kimj IUI 19.03.04


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Holly

Don't give up yet mate! You just never know. I thought you could sometimes have a slight bleed on the day your period was due yet still go on to have a pregnancy.
Woman I work beside had light bleed for the first three months of hers so please don't give up hope yet. I am in the same boat, slight spotting but all my crampy period type pains and bloating have gone away tho my boobs are still painful and tender!

Lets still keep our fingers crossed. My work colleague is egging me on to go buy an hpt at lunchtime and really don't know what to do!

Fingers crossed for you mate and all our other mates testing tomorrow!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Afternoon girls,

Karen: Still no change then? I am sooooo glad you resisted testing. Good luck for tomorrow

Kate: How you doing bud? Feeling any different or like me convinced it's negative? Keeping my fingers crossed we are both wrong

Well am I having an up and down time of it. After a negative test yesterday (day 12) I resigned myself to the fact that AF would arrive. As the day went on sure enough the stomach cramps started and by last night I was taking pain killers. I had really bad backache too. Had a bath and was in bed for 9.30 and decided to watch 'Finding Nemo'. Woke at 4am needing the loo and expecting to be 'flooding' but absolutely nothing. Pains still there, but not as intense. Woke at 8 again needing the loo and again expecting to be 'flooded' and still nothing. Not even a slight discolouration. Pains this morning had gone so I decided to shower and keep my appointment with the acupuncturist

Well we are both baffled now. AF nowhere in sight according to the consultant and energies showing 60/40 in favour of pregnancy.. She can't understand the extreme tiredness I'm experiencing and a weight gain of 1 stone in 5 weeks if I'm not pregnant. Oh well time will tell. Test tomorrow at 11 so I will see what they say if AF hasn't shown up by then. Can you be pregnant but not show a positive test after 14 days?. Must surf the internet and see. Still convinced it's negative.

Welcome to the newbies and fingers crossed for all of you.

Back later

Kitty


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Kitty

SOunding promising for you mate - will keep fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.

I have not arranged a test with the hossie yet - still to call them but too scared to in case af arrives at some point today!

Big coward eh? Might as well go get a test at lunchtime and then will know either way - save me drivign myself mad!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Karen

Well done for resisting, we are all driving ourselves mad. It wouldn't hurt to get a test, apparently clear blue are the best so if I don't wake up with AF tomorrow I may try it. I do hope you get a BFP. and Kate too but up to now she has not been on line today. I do hope she is ok

Kitty


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Kitty - keep hoping. In late August 1998 I did a pg test 3 days after my AF was due which was neg. Laura is now 41/2!!! I think it was neg cos I was drinking so much water - but I really don't know. Did another test at 7 weeks which was positive (of course!).


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Clear Blue the best - mmmmm - Try First Response


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Fingers Crossed for some big positives for tommorow

Keep hoping ladies.....and sending you some positive vibes.............

      
     
      




Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Holly-sorry to hear you started with spotting, I hope you get an appointment through quickly, although you never know you could still get a surprise result, but I'm like you, not holding out for anything!! Take care of yourself over the next few weeks, whatever the outcome.

Kitty and Karen-read your last few posts, my parents have just left so first thing I've done is log on, to catch up with your news. I really hope we all get a massive shock tomorrow, but I know for myself it wont happen, but Kitty things look a little more +'ve for you now, do you think?? Karen still no af for you, so things could still turn round. I have to go to the hospital tom as early as possible, well about 9am, have a blood test and then come home and wait for the fertility nurse to ring with the results. (before that call as come at about 4pm)That last few hrs is agony even if you think you know the result!! I wanted to stop the pessaries and oestrogen after I tested -'ve yesterday, but dh didnt want me to, so I've carried on to keep him happy.
What time do you think you 2 will know your results tom??

Hope you both get some rest tonight and I will be thinking of you while I wait tom.

Take care
Love Kate


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Kate.

No AF for you either, crumbs, what are we like. My test is at 11am but I think it's a urine test as I've been asked to take a sample in. I'm not convinced despite acupuncturist giving me some good signs. I am still very tired and peeing for England.I just want to know one way or the other. Knowing my luck I will be told to test again a week later if AF doesn't arrive. That's what I have read sometimes hpt don't pick up the early hCG levels or it could be late implantation and the levels aren't high enough. What a rollercoaster.If AF is going to come it could have the decency to arrive before the 14 dys are up, ha ha. Less stressful. Well I have no pains again and my boobs are still very tender. Have you got any symptons one way or the other.

Good luck for tomorrow Kate

Kitty


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Kitty

what a frustrating rollercoaster of emotions this is?!!!
I dont have any symptoms one way or the other now, apart from the occ. cramp. But I also know from past txt that my af doesnt arrive until I stop the pessaries, so I'm not reading anything in to that.
I just want the next 24hrs to go by as fast as possible to get it over and done with!!!
I wish you and Karen and Holly all the luck in the world and I hope at least one of us gets a BFP  

Love Kate


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen, Kate & Kitty,

Sending you lots of special wishes for your tests tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Good luck to the three Ks testing tomorrow - hope it's good news for all of you.

I'm joining you today, as I had 2 little ones put back this morning (both 8-cell and assisted hatching). I also have one in the freezer as back-up, which is a relief, as the last few attempts there have been no 'leftovers'.

So I'm no stranger to this board (fifth cycle) and I know that after all the jabbing, scans and discomfort, this is where the real agony starts - the two-week wait!

On my previous failed attempts I always started bleeding around day 9/10, so I plan to relax this week, and then no doubt work myself into a tizzy the following week. I'm due to test on 18th.

Hope March is a happy month for us all!


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Just popped on to wish Kate good luck with her test tomorrow, I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Good luck

Love CJ xx


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi ladies,

Hope you all get BFPS!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to you all!!!!!

                    


Love lisa
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hi 2wwers

Just popped by to wish all the testers loads of luck.
I hope your dreams are about to come true!

Love
Dee
xxx
  *


----------



## samc (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi girls,
Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world.
My fingers are crossed for you all

love Sam


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

to all the testers tomorrow

      

everything crossed

sleep well - if you can ^sleepy^

Kimj


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

Can I join you? After a roungh cycle (only 4 eggs collected compared to 10 and 7 the last two times), I didn't think I would get here. But I had 2 4 cell embies put back yesterday (one good and one average) and I am hoping this is our time. 

We test 16th March

To the 3 Ks testing this morning - all the baby dust in the world.   

Hi Eliza - my cycle buddy - I seem to test before you which is weird!

To everyone else on the 2ww, GOOD LUCK 

Love Tina


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hellooo

Still no af and spotting stopped, still haven't bought an hpt and couldn't bloody get one anywhere in town this morning! Will have to wait till lunchtime now unless anything happens in between.

Good luck ladies - my thoughts are with you all and hope you all aren't having such a hellish time as me at the mo!

aaarrgghh!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh and I meant to say a big thanks to all you ladies who have posted on this thread cos you have kept me going over the last few days and kept me sane.

Lots of love 

Karen xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Good Luck to all the k's testing today!!


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Karen-c where do you live, I'll courier one round for you, have a few hundred left over from my last cycle.

To the others testing during this horrendous time of waiting wishing you loads and loads of luck


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello, just popped in to wish all those testing lots of luck . 

Babydust to you all 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya ladies

Well ....... eventually managed to get test at lunchtime and have done it!
Dunno tho ..... very faint line (I think). GOt myself into a right state now wondering if I can actually see this faint pink line or if I am imagining it!

Not getting hopes up as yet and will do another one in the morning.

Ever the pessimist me eh? aaarrgghhh!

No word from Kitty yet?

Sending everyone else lots of positive vibes and lots of love.

Karen xxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi girls

Well my rollercoaster goes on. As expected the test at the clinic was negative but thet are baffled why I haven't had AF when on previous attempts I always have before the end of the 2ww. I now have to wait until Monday and if nothing happens test again. Still convinced it's negative. Sorry girls no news as yet!!!!

Kate and Karen, thinking of you both and hope for a BFP for both of you. Big hugs

Bacl later to see how you got on

Kitty xxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats great karen congrats to you, I bet it will get darker, probably by this evening.....do another tonight and tomorrow.....

Told you you had all the right signs lol
so pleased for you


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi Karen

I too had a very faint line on my 1st test but believe me it was a positive. I tested a further 2 times to convince myself but I'd say CONGRATULATIONS are in order.

If your like me you will sit there looking at the test over and over again. Best of luck for retesting tomorrow anyway.

Dellxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry Kitty, must have been posting at the same time, hang in there...it aint over yet..and I know how hard this extra waiting is like...its cruel


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Kitty

I too must have been posting at the same time, good luck for Monday.

Dellxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Karen
A line is a line !!!!! I think you have done it girl, I think you have good news to tell !!!!

Hope the test tomorrow is stronger in colour, which I am sure it will be  

Good luck to everyone on the great thread, keep going girls , wont be long before we are all congratulating you for getting BFP !!!!!!  

Love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks girls.

Had to eventually pluck up the courage to ask a bloke in the office (my mate who knows all about my tx) what he thought and he said he could defo see a faint line!

OMG - still not believing it to be a pos until the hossie confirms it for me tho!

Kitty, chin up - still hope mate! Thinking of you!

And all you other ladies due to test - fingers crossed and good luck to you all!

Can't work this afternoon now - hands are bloomin shaking!

Love

K xxxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Karen

Have just joined the 2ww, but wanted to say congrats - a line is a line (as Jo says) - congrats!

To Kitty - good luck for Monday I hope its good news.

Love Tina


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Karen
HEaps of congratulations xxxx 
Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi 
Just wanted to say i agree with the others a line is def a line
and to the other brave 2ww's all the best and by the way it is real uncormfortable sitting with everything crossed for u all 
take care
lots of babydust
lol
lou xxxxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Well, appointment arranged to test at hossie on Monday morning at 8am so will keep fingers crossed till then.

Holly, so sorry it was not meant to be for you this time but hang on in there!

Still very apprehensive about it all so roll on Monday.

Take care everyone, good luck for all you girls still to test and I hope you all have a nice week-end!

Lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Kitty-I cant believe you've now got to wait until Monday, that would drive me insane, but I hope it means good news for you 

Karen-well a line however faint is def something to celebrate, well done

Holly-I think I must have missed your post, but I think you are testing again tom, so fingers crossed.

Well its a BFN for me, as expected, although I already knew, it doesnt make it any easier. My dh and I are devastated, this was our 4th attempt and I think we're are def feeling like its never going to happen for us. We've got a follow up appt booked for the 25thApr, they offered one earlier, but I think we need time to come to terms with this before we can start looking forward to whats next. We've still got 10embies frozen, but I just cant think what they can do different that will allow it to work, or is it all just down too luck??

Anyway, I hope that all the girls who have just joined the 2ww manage to get through the next 2wks and end with BFP.
I would like to say thanks to everyone on this thread who've been so supportive, particulary, Kitty,Karen and Holly, I couldnt have got through it without you.
Love Kate


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls

I thought that I would just pop in.

Kitty - I can't believe that you have to wait till Monday - what a nightmare - will be keeping everything crossed for you - it could be late implantation 

Karen - a faint line is great news - lets hope tomorrow that the line is darker!

Holly - fingers crossed for your testing 

Kate - I am really sorry to hear your news - please take some out with your dh. I know it is difficult to feel positive at a time like this but you will see on this site that some of the girls have attempted many more than 4 times and have eventually got there - I am sure alot of it is down to luck etc It will definitely be worth asking the clinic if they can do any other tests like immunity, genes etc that might help you understand why it has not worked. Have a good drink tonight - you deserve it. Sending lots of 

Wishing everyone else due to test all the positives in the world.

Michelle


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

So sorry to hear your news Kate. I honestly thought it would never happen for me and still not quite willing to believe it as yet. This was my 4th attempt! Keep your chin up mate, hard as it may be, and take some time out with your lovely dh before getting back on the rollercoaster again.

Sending you lots of love and a big big hug!

Take care

Karen xxx


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Hello girls

is it ok if i join you all here on the 2ww,
ive had my first iui today, im feeling really sore at the moment  
all went very our test date is 19th march

good luck to all of you

love shelley xxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi girls I'm back

Karen: well done bud and fingers crossed for you on Monday.

Kate: I'm so sorry bud and feeling for you every inch, dh too. My saga runs on but to be honest I'm convinced it's still a negative despite what the clinic have said. Yes it is unususl for AF not to turn before test day and the way I am feeling is positive too but I do think it's the pessaries. I have the option to carry on with the pessaries and test again Monday, if nothing happens, then stop all medication and AF should arrive or to stop medication now and see what happens. I'd rather stop now to be honest. I'm so happy for Karen and hope Monday brings her good news. This is our last try as dh has lost his job and savings for IVF are being used. I'm also 40 this year and that's where i wish to draw the line.

I do hope eveything works out and your dream comes true you certainly deserve it. You have been a rock to me and so has Karen and for that I am very honoured to of been a part of our trio on the 2ww

Holly: Sorry to hear your news too. Thoughts are with you and all the best for the future

To all the newbies a big welcome and good luck on the 2ww

Back later

Kitty xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

What a day of ups and downs on here! 

Kate and Holly - Sending massive big hugs to you both. I am so sorry that this time wasn't to be for either of you. Take some time out, just for you and your DHs - I wish you both love and luck for the future and hope that someday your dreams do come true.

Karen - Congratulations!!!! A line is a line .. but good luck for 8am Monday - when your mind can be put at rest.

Kitty - Sorry that the agony is being prolonged for you .. I hope that on Monday the pain of the waiting is evaporated by news of your BFP! 

Harmony - Looks like your next .. good luck.

Hope all the other waiters are coping with this stressful time and that you all get the BFPs you so deserve.

Lots of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all

Kitty - good luck with your decision in terms of retesting Monday or stopping now and seeing what happens..... Wishing you all the best in whatever you decide afterwards

Kate12 - sorry that this cycle your dream didn't materialise.   Can you ask your clinic about any sort of implantation tests that they may be able to do. We had various tests throughout our 5 cycles before our 6th, which was a FET and I just didn't think it would work.... If you would like any information please IM!

Holly - sorry it's not worked for you this time either, take the time you need with your dh and good luck  

Karen - it's looking damm good for you! Roll on Monday for the hospital test but CONGRATS!

Shelley, Eliza and Tina - welcome to the 2ww thread and good luck!

Harmony - thinking of you, good luck!

Love and luck
Sue
xxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Harmony DI 09.03.04
Winnie the Pooh IVF 14.03.04
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Good evening everyone !

I've been following your posts over the last couple of days and hoping & praying for good news for all of you !

Kate & Holly, I know that nothing anyone says to you at the moment is going to make you feel any better,as it's a horrible horrible time,but I really am truly sorry that it wasn't meant to be for you this time and I hope that you can summon up the strength to get through this. We are all strong, we must be, to go through all of this in the 1st place !

Kitty, I have my fingers crossed for you & hope you hav good news very soon.

Karen, I really am pleased for you & hope that everything progresses perfectly, you deserve it !

Well, I'm on day 6 of the dreaded 2ww - Had 2 lovely embryos transfered last Saturday (28th Feb)but am having a bit of a crap day today.I started having mild period type pains last night & have had them all day today. Am really fed up with the frantic knicker checking, but have had no bleeding as yet.My instincts have always been right up til now, with both of the failed IUI's & miscarriage, so I'm afraid I'm not very hopeful.I'm using Cyclogest pessaries & have got my last HCG jab in the morning, so I don't know if this could be delaying the start of bleeding.Keep trying to tell myself not to look on the bleak side, but I know my own body & feel pretty low.

Sorry to go on, but I know that so many of you on here know excatl how I feel.

Please let my instinct be wrong !!! 

With love to you all,

Sam. x


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

hi ya guys
well its friday today and i think i am going mad i want to be pos but then i dont want to be let down i keep thinking that af is coming but it hasnt it was ment to come 2 days ago ,i just think i am going mad  luv harmony


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi heat

Wondered where you were!! Best of luck to you...try and join us in chat one night

take care


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Quickly updating to welcome Sam (Seahorse) and Heat (great to see you back Heather!) to the list!

Good luck to you both.

Harmony, hope you are OK?

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Harmony DI 09.03.04
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
Heat IUI 18.03.04
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Just wanted to send a big hug to Kitty, Kate and Holly.
Kitty - I hope you have some better news on Monday - you just never know.  
the whole IF is so unfair and the things we have to go through are so cruel.
Take care all and look after yourselves.
Good luck to all those girls still waiting to test.

Big congrats to Karen - well done! 
Love nicxxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello everyone

Sue thanks for adding me to the list!

Seahorse and Heat - welcome.

Kitty - good luck for Monday, I hope its good news.

Katie - sorry this wasn't your time. This whole business is so hard and unfair. ^furious^

Karen - best of luck also for Monday. Sounding very good ^thumbsup^

Eliza - hope your well and relaxed.

Well, I am only day 3 PT, have no symptons as you would expect at this stage!!  Have had sore nipples (sorry TMI!) since the HCG injection before EC - so won't be interpreting those as a sign! On my first go, had severe AF pains in the 2nd week (had a big glass of wine day before test as convinced all over) - and got a BFP. Second time, no AF pains, nothing - got BFN. So roll on the AF pains I say! 

Good luck to everyone on this horrendous 2ww. 

Love Tina


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Karen - well done! What great news for us all!
Kitty - hope Monday brings you the answer to your dreams.
Kate - we all know the disappointment you are feeling and share it with you. Remember that each cycle, even if it fails, allows the clinic to know a little bit more about you, and adjust your treatment for the next attempt. Good luck to you.

The gestone is hitting me big time - throbbing nips. Also, I had a cup of coffee this morning (odd for me, as I'm the world's biggest tea drinker) and nearly gagged. Still feeling queasy. On my previous cycles I've had all these symptoms too, but they suddenly stopped around day 8/9, and AF arrived a day later. So I don't mind suffering them this time as long as possible!

Enjoy your weekend everyone, and hope Monday brings happy news to our group!


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

hello 2ww's

Sorry to have not popped in until now but I have been computerless for a few days. Just got on line and wanted to check on how you are all doing?

To those that have already got the news they were dreading, I send lots of love and hugs to you all. This treatment lark is never easy but we hang onto knowing that your day will come soon. Remember, we each have a very special day marked on the calendar of life and your babies date is approaching.. maybe just not yet!

To the girls with positives, many congratulations and well done to your Dh's too. Enjoy the next few months as I am sure they will be very special.

To those waiting to test, here are some special positive vibes to carry you through until you see your own BFP on the magic pee sticks.

     

Cant wait to hear your news over the coming weeks.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi 
I had ET today and should be testing on 22/3. We had 2 grade 2's popped back in, fingers and toes crossed for 3rd time lucky.

love jo p


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Afternoon girls

Thanks for all the messages they have been a great comfort but I did decide to stop then pessaries and yes AF arrived this morning. I'm glad it's all over.

I have thoroughly enjoyed everybodies company and glad to be apart of a wonderful group and I thank you all immensely.

This was our last attempt, we did say 3 but unfortunately having to use money saved for IVF to live on as hubby was made redundant before xmas. We wouldn't have this attempt other than the fact we only had to pay for the drugs due to the last attempt being abandoned. Clinic have said everything was perfect so there must be a problem with implantation but this we will never know. 

Good luck to all the 2wwers my thoughts are with you

Kitty xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Kitty,

So sorry to read that AF has shown up.

I hope the one day you and Dh manage to sort things out and find someway of making your dream come true. 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi munchkins,

My thoughts are with Holly, Kitty and Kate - I'm sorry youve all had such a rough time over the last few days. If only we had a magic wand.....and could make it work for everyone....        

Congratulations to Karen - its a weird feeling huh!  Come and join us on the too scared to move board just as soon as you are ready!

Good luck to all those ladies waiting to test, ignore your bodies, they play cruel tricks on you, visualise those embies snuggling in, and STAY POSITIVE! 

Hun xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Holly, Kitty & Kate,

So sorry to hear your news.

Take some time out for yourselves and give your dh's loads of cuddles.

Laine x


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi everyone

Kate - so sorry its over for you. If this doesn't work for us we will be in the same position - we said 'only 3 goes' too. Not sure how I'll cope with that when (or if) it's a reality.

Holly - you sound very positive. I hope you have a great holiday! Good luck for June.

Well, I got a call from my brother in New Zealand this morning to tell me they are expecting their first child in September. Bad timing! I can't feel too miffed as they have had to have clomid etc, and were being referred for IVF in March. So I guess they are one of the very lucky ones. Doesn't make me feel much better though (am I a complete ?)

As for me, was feeling really positive until this morning, but can't imagine one family having two miracles this year....

Best of luck to everyone 

Love Tina


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi everyone

Had to log on again as feel so guilty about my post - I am pleased for my brother and his wife, genuinely pleased. But, hopefully you understand how I feel!

LoL Tina


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

hi ladies , 
i was wondering if i could join you . i had 2 grade 1-2 8 cell embies put back on friday and will be testing 19th march!!!. I have decided to take time off work for 2ww this cycle but think im going to drive myself mad!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=6950

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------

